# For Missmargie...



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Missmargie in the "introductions and getting to know you" discussion you posted the following question to me:
Well I started in the restaurant business when I was pretty young (around 13) busing tables at my uncles restuarant. It wasn't till many years later that I decided to go back to school and get a degree in computer programming. To answer you question, Yes now ChefTalk is my full time gig. It is a big switch for me and you know what? I actually get more tired sitting in front of a computer for eight hours than I ever did working a fourteen hour day in the blazing heat of the kitchen. Crazy?
As far as the Chicago connection that is mainly because we are based out of Chicago. There is no rule that moderators have to be in Chicago. If you are interested in being a moderator we would love to have you. What forum are you interested in?
Thanks for helping out and being a part of the community

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey no problem I am always happy to answer questions. As far as a moderator, it isn't too terribly difficult if you are the type who checks into the Cafe once or so a day. Basically the moderator helps to facilatate conversation (starting interesting topics), and answering questions. A moderator doesn't always have the answer, but they should try to point someone in the right direction. M brown who moderates the "Baking and Pastries" forum does a great job of this by pointing people to good resources on the internet for what they are looking for.

We would love to have you as a moderator so just let me know. You can try it for awhile and see if you like it.









------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

